# Ocean Kayak TRIDENT 13



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone out here have one on these. I sold my F&S Eagle 12 SOT. and I'm looking to upgrade. I want to put dept finder on also. I will be fishing Erie for 
perch and wingfoot and Mogadore lake along with the Cuyahoga River in the
Kent to Boston Mills area. Thanks at this point I'm open to options under $1300
Thanks Agian Dave


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

I own a Trident Angler 13. If your looking for a angler kayak get the Trident. Ocean Kayak in my opinion are top of the line when it comes to the angler. With the rod pod, fish finder pod, scupper transducer mount, battery bag, rod holders, dry storage, huge back well and all the angler bells and whistles and tie downs, they are hard to beat. The yak is very stable and for its size paddles very well with good speed. The seating is very comfortable which allows you to stay on the water longer. The improved rod pod allows you to custom mount rod holders, water bottles or fish finders with a plug and go feature. I bought mine from ARC in Virginia and had it shipped to a freight terminal. Good price and you really cant buy them around here...JIM


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Consider a Wilderness Systems Ride, Jackson 'Cuda or some of the other great angler yaks out there, I'm sure others will chime in as well. 

The fishermen I follow in the Outer Banks favor the WS Tarpon and Ride. One of those guys has been spotted off shore more than 4 miles in a Tarpon.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Guys. for the help I'm also looking at the NuCanoe 12 Frontier ???


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Look at Austin Kayaks. They usually have some great deals.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Stuhly said:


> Thanks Guys. for the help I'm also looking at the NuCanoe 12 Frontier ???


Stuhly,

I have owned the NuCanoe and recently upgraded to the Frontier. There are many good yaks out there but personally I prefer the Frontier. I have used it on 8 hour river floats to fishing for smallies in Lake Erie. The Frontier has scuppers so you no longer have to do any bailing. I also use a trolling motor on it and have seen 2hp motors on them. I do most of my fishing standing and use a bass seat on a 7" pedestal.

It is not light (78lbs) but not impossible. I have loaded it onto my van for the past summer but have finally purchased a use jet ski trailer.

The Kayak Corral has them and I also know someone who is selling their's in Sylvania. I think its the NuCanoe and not the Frontier.

If you need any more info just PM me.......


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

There are much better kayaks out there, your not really gaining anything by going to the Tri-13.
The Frontier is a GREAT boat


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

You would actually gain in some area with the trident.it is one of the better yaks for rough water and you can cover a lot more water with it. It is faster than most and is comparable to the tarpon series. NuCanoe frontier looks nice but I would defiantly need a trolling motor, if paddling long trips.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

The Ocean Kayaks Tridents are too thin they flex too much in rough water
In the picture the top is Wilderness Systems, Ocean Kayak, Malibu, Emotion.
I would take a Tarpon over the Trident without hesitation, the 2 boats can't even be compared.
And yes the Frontier would is a bear to paddle.


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

Steve 
don't know where you get your info. Go to kayakfishingtales or kayakkevin on YouTube. All using ocean kayaks in ocean and in some rough water. It's funny too, the ocean kayak sites state they are designed for rougher waters.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

From personal experience! I'm not loyal to one brand because the GAVE me a kayak.
The site can say what ever they want, that doesn't make it so. You saw that commercial
" it's on the internet and they can't lie on the internet"
I have a hell of a lot more experience than Kayak Kevin, he was a twinkle in his daddy s eye when I started kayaking.


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

Not loyal to any brand. I have a ride115 and a prowler trident. Just kind of funny you think a trident not suited for rough water. No commercial made me say this either.Bought the OK just for Erie and its performing flawlessly.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Not you, the guys your talking about, their not going to bite the hand that feeds them.

Go push down on the back deck near the handle and than go do it to the WS, see the difference.
The Hulls actually flex considerably when in rough water, next time out look for it.
I don't want to argue about it, but there are better choices out there


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

My wilderness has 20+lbs. extra material, of course its gonna feel more solid. Never noticed the flex either, but since you brought it up i will check. Thanks for the good info.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

To each their own, test them at demos or your friends. Yes, my Frontier is on the heavier side but I have also taken it on a 8 hour float with no issues. 6'1 and 225 its a great fit for me.

As long as you get a kayak or hybrid, that's all that matters.....more fishermen!!!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

STill ckecking on your thoughts here with this . Well I delivered my old yak today to its 
new home. Well I talked to WildCReekOutfitters.com ( Chad) My Frontier package came 
out to be a little on the high side ($1600) .Think I'm tossing up between the Native Manaray 12 nicely loaded and marked down $200 off. Or the Ocean Trident 13. ????
I will be going to Lake Erie for perch and eyes in this kayak. Thanks Guys KEEP it the 
ideas coming .


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so over whelmed with info here. LOL I checked out GREAT Miami Outfitters and they
have some demos up for sale. Jackson Cuda 14 for $900 and a COORSA 12 for $900 
anyone here have input on these rigs. I want to make this my final rig . That 14 looks 
AWSOME but sure is long .


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

Can't go wrong with either boat. That's a sweet deal on the cuda 14. The coosa is a great platform for river fishing. Either way your gonna be pleased with the yak.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

wildy115 said:


> Can't go wrong with either boat. That's a sweet deal on the cuda 14. The coosa is a great platform for river fishing. Either way your gonna be pleased with the yak.


What he says! 

I've got the 'Cuda, its a great angling platform, very comfortable seat, it was made for big water like Erie, but I do OK in wider creeks down here too. I fish Anderson Branch and Caesar Creek (the actual creek) off of Caesar Creek lake with no issues.

Jackson has good videos on both yaks. Several posters here have Coosas, they can tell you more about it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dave - Have you checked out the yak shop in Penninsula? Ain't too far from you..........


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just remember the most important question is where are you going to use it most often. If your doing rivers, you want something that turns quickly, shorter, it may feel tippy at first but that's by design to help you lean into your turns. If it's lakes then longer and speed with more initial stability.

River boats will track not as well on open water and will be slower, lake boats can't turn in tight situations and the hull shape can be dangerous in fast shallow water.

Unless you paddle one or the other no boat will be perfect doing both. You have to figure out what's most important to you. Don't make the mistake by judging just the top side of a boat, the hull shape is probably more important factor in your enjoyment than a really cool setup on top.

If your doing rivers,coosa really hard to beat, that's what it was designed for from the hull up. Lakes the tarpons and design's like it hold up well, 14 foot the normal size. The hard part is finding one that does both equally well because a great tracking boat never turns well, and vice versa.
Check out great Miami outfitters this spring, they will let you test paddle several craft. Try very very hard not to buy now by looks without floating in it, not worth being upset this spring the boat is not what you wanted and your down $1000

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

HereS some other information to consider.

When it comes to stabilty, you have two types.
First is initial stability. This is what you feel rocking side to side in the boat. second is secondary stability, felt right before the boat wants to flip over.

Boats like the coosa, river boats, whitewater boats, allow you to lean or carve the boat with the lower initial, but you can tell where the line is before you tip with a higher secondary stabilty.

Most of the lake boats and boats people seem to think are more stable have really high initial and next to none secondary, which is fine in certain places.

Dont just judge a boat by reports of it feeling tippy, or being so stable you cant tip it, all it tells you is the function of the hull shape.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Stuck for the info. I'm not tryng to jump in this to fast. Miami Outfitters is have
an open house Mar 16 and Drew ? will be there April 13


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

try Applachian Outfitters in Pennisula.


----------

